# Project control management



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة تأسيسية في إدارة التحكم بالمشاريع 
أعداد المهندس ناصر البلخي 
تتضمن
1- التعريف بالمحاضر
2- الشريحة المستهدفة
3- المراحل الرئيسيه
4- مخطط تدفق المعلومات
و سيتبعها عدة محاضرات تفصيلية 
ارجو الدعاء لنا و أرجو عمل. Subscribe على مقطع اليوتيوب


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط المحاضرة و بالتوفيق للجميع 

http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

نرحب بأسئلتكم عن ادارة التحكم بالمشروع


----------



## nasserbalkhi (14 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة جديدة و هي مهمة جدا في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعوديةو هذا الرابطhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElZpvM8uUww


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## nasserbalkhi (3 مايو 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 مايو 2014)

نرحب الأسئلة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 مايو 2014)

معلومات قيمة 
انصح نفسي و الجميع بمتابعة المحاضرة 

كل الشكر لك م ناصر البلخي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 مايو 2014)

تم تثبيت الموضوع لمدة اسبوعين


----------



## أبو نادر (10 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا م ناصر على مجهودكم 
اود ان اسألك عن دور التخطيط في المملكة 
كم هي نسبة المشاريع التي تدار فعلا بطرية احترافية وفق قواعد علم ادارة المشاريع 
انا في الرياض واحتك من مجموعة من المهندسين في شركات مقاولات مختلفة كثير منها تصنيف اول 
الكل مجمع تقريبيا ان التخطيط مغيب وان الشركات والمشاريع تدار بمستوى اقل من الاحترافية 
وان التخطيط هو عملية ورقية تتبع المشروع وترقع نقصه ولا تديره وتوجهه حقيقة 
فالسؤال 
هو اولا برأيك ما حجم الخلل القائم وهل تقبل ما يقوله هؤلاء المهندسين 
ثانيا ما الذي يدفعني كمهندس مهتم بتطوير نفسي ان اخطو في طريق علم الادارة والتخطيط الهندسي وانا ارى ان فرص العمل بهذا المجال ضعيفة 
وحتى لو حصلت على وظيفة مهندس تخطيط مثلا وبراتب اعلى من اقراني 
فإن وضع الشركات الحالي بالمملكة سيقتل مواهبي ويجعلني عنصرا هامشيا في العمل 
الا ان كنت احمل مشروع دعوي تبشيري بعلم ادارة المشاريع يهدف لاقناع شريحة واسعة من مدراء الشركات بأهمية العمل الاحترافي وفق قواعد علم ادارة المشاريع 
وبهذه الحالة يتبادر للذهن سؤال اهم هل المؤثر في رفع سوية العمل في السوق هو المقاول ام المالك 
المنطق يقول انه المالك 
وهنا المشكلة فكلنا بالواقع يبحث عن دخل اعلى وبالتالي لن يرغب بالعمل كاستشاري او ممثل للمالك الا ان كان له مصدر دخل اخر وعمل اخر خارج وظيفته الاساسية 
اعتذر عن الاطالة 
تقبل تحياتي..


----------



## helpthem (10 مايو 2014)

STOP YOUR PUB 

SALAM 
NO NEED MORE 
NO Good and not interest for Bla bla bla 
if you need to do something please do it without more PUB
If You are calculating how many people can join your site please stop and think how to do the best work and believe me you'll see 
Good luck


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 مايو 2014)

helpthem قال:


> STOP YOUR PUB
> 
> SALAM
> NO NEED MORE
> ...



Dear engineer
Your comments bla bla , means the lecture has been not understood , so my advice to ask somebody to translated to you , the target is increase the number of engineers have seen the lecture is yes , but it is the only available way if the subject has not fixed .


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 مايو 2014)

أبو نادر قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا م ناصر على مجهودكم
> اود ان اسألك عن دور التخطيط في المملكة
> كم هي نسبة المشاريع التي تدار فعلا بطرية احترافية وفق قواعد علم ادارة المشاريع
> انا في الرياض واحتك من مجموعة من المهندسين في شركات مقاولات مختلفة كثير منها تصنيف اول
> ...


الأخ الكريم ابو نادر 
نعم الغاية نشر ثقافة ادارة المشاريع فهي أفضل وسيلة لتعزيز دور التخطيط لكن اريد اضافة الملاحظات التالية 
1- لقد قمت بتطبيق كامل هذه المنظومة بمشروع اكثر من مليار و كان عدد العمال وصل الى 3500 و المعدات الى 400 و الإداريين الى 200 و كان هناك مستودع لعدة مواد و يخدم عدة مقاولين و التجربة نجحت بشكل كبير و انتهت بتدريب 12 مهندس و الحمد الله ،،،
2- نسبة الشركات التي تقوم بهذا المستوى من العلم لا اعرف ،،، لكني متأكد من ثلاث شركات بهذا المستوى واحده بالخبر و اثنتان بجدة ،،،
3- أوافق على ان المهندسين مقصرين بحق أنفسهم و يصبحون تكرار بعض المعلومات دون الرجوع الى المرجع الاحترافي و الصحيح 
4- يوجد كثير من العتب على دور جهاز الإشراف على المشاريع لانه ينظر الى التخطيط على انه اداة لحماية الموقع الاشرافي و محاسبة المقاول بحيث لا يتردد بإرسال رسالة رسمية له مضمونها حسب البرنامج الزمني أنتم متأخرين بكذا و كذا و الصح هو ان يجلس المقاول و الاستشاري معا كفريق له مصلحة بنجاح المشروع و يتشاركان تحليل البرنامج و أسباب التأخير و هل هي عدد العمال ام معدات ام اعتماد مخططات او مواد ام كاش ام مشاكل ادارية ام هرمونات القبول و المحبة 
5- أكاد اجزم ان تعثر المشاريع يأتي من نقص الخبرات في فهم و تحليل خطة التحكم بالمشروع 
6- المحاضرة القادمة ستكون من العيار الثقيل في أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع 
7- سأنتقل بعدها الى الطريقة المحترفة جدا في أعداد برنامج زمني قابل للتطبيق و فيه روح و معلومات هامة جدا و عمليه


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 مايو 2014)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع لمدة اسبوعين


م أكرم 
لكم الكل الشكر و التقدير على الاهتمام و أرجو إطالة مدة التثبيت الى شهر منتصف شهر 6 حيث احضر حاليا الى المحاضرة الثالثة و ستكون الأثقل و الأصعب و من الخير لأخواننا المهندسين ان يتمكنوا من مناقشة المحاضرتين الأوليتين لتكون البيئة ممهدة للمحاضرات التالية لانها ستكون تخصصية كثيرا ،،،


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 مايو 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
Project Control Management 2 by Engr nasser albalk - YouTube
و سيتم بعون الله شرح طريقة عمل ميزانية المشروع و ربطها مع البرنامج الزمني p6 في المحاضرات القادمة و ستكون في منتصف شهر جون و ان شاء الله


----------



## أبو نادر (17 مايو 2014)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> الأخ الكريم ابو نادر
> نعم الغاية نشر ثقافة ادارة المشاريع فهي أفضل وسيلة لتعزيز دور التخطيط لكن اريد اضافة الملاحظات التالية
> 1- لقد قمت بتطبيق كامل هذه المنظومة بمشروع اكثر من مليار و كان عدد العمال وصل الى 3500 و المعدات الى 400 و الإداريين الى 200 و كان هناك مستودع لعدة مواد و يخدم عدة مقاولين و التجربة نجحت بشكل كبير و انتهت بتدريب 12 مهندس و الحمد الله ،،،
> 2- نسبة الشركات التي تقوم بهذا المستوى من العلم لا اعرف ،،، لكني متأكد من ثلاث شركات بهذا المستوى واحده بالخبر و اثنتان بجدة ،،،
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا الفاضل 
وأسأل الله ان يجعل عملك خالصا لوجهه بنية تحقيق التقدم والتطور للامة 
فإن ربط الدافع للعمل بالجانب الايماني العقدي وبدور كل منا في خدمة امته وتحقيق نقلتها الحضارية الواجبة 
يعطي الانسان ذخيرة للصمود والاستمرار ويبعد عنه شبح اليأس والتكاسل 
وفقك الله في مسعاك


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم بصفتي عضو جديد


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع مفيد تشكرو عليه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 مايو 2014)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> م أكرم
> لكم الكل الشكر و التقدير على الاهتمام و أرجو إطالة مدة التثبيت الى شهر منتصف شهر 6 حيث احضر حاليا الى المحاضرة الثالثة و ستكون الأثقل و الأصعب و من الخير لأخواننا المهندسين ان يتمكنوا من مناقشة المحاضرتين الأوليتين لتكون البيئة ممهدة للمحاضرات التالية لانها ستكون تخصصية كثيرا ،،،




بناءا على ما تفضلت به م ناصر
سيتم استمرار التثبيت الى الموعد الذي تفضلت بتحديده

مع كل الشكر و التقدير لك و لمحتوى المحاضرتين عن ادارة التحكم بالمشروع

اخوكم م. اشرف الكرم


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 مايو 2014)

مع الشكر م اشرف


----------



## nasserbalkhi (1 يونيو 2014)

نرحب بالاسئلة


----------



## TheExpert (25 يونيو 2014)

أعتقد أن الموضوع يخص النبذة المختارة من مهندسى إدارة المشاريع وذوى الخبرات الكبيرة والمتخصصة وهؤلاء بالوطن العربى يمكن ألايتجاوزوا العشرات لذلك ستجد صعوبة بالغة فى التجاوب مع الموضوع فشركتنا رغم ضخامة مشاريعها ليس بها هذا المنصب ولكننى أشكر لك اصرارك على النجاح فقد تكون سببا فى صحوة بعالم التخطيط تصحح بها الشركات مسارها وينتعش بها سوق المخططين


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> أعتقد أن الموضوع يخص النبذة المختارة من مهندسى إدارة المشاريع وذوى الخبرات الكبيرة والمتخصصة وهؤلاء بالوطن العربى يمكن ألايتجاوزوا العشرات لذلك ستجد صعوبة بالغة فى التجاوب مع الموضوع فشركتنا رغم ضخامة مشاريعها ليس بها هذا المنصب ولكننى أشكر لك اصرارك على النجاح فقد تكون سببا فى صحوة بعالم التخطيط تصحح بها الشركات مسارها وينتعش بها سوق المخططين


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله لا اخالفك الرأي كثيرا لكن الجواب نعم انا مقتنع بضرورة نشر هذا العلم و الله لو تعلم الشركات كم ستحصل على توفير و جودة منتج في المقاولات من جراء هذا العلم لما ترددت في العمل على تطوير مهندسيها لتعلمه مهما كانت التكاليف و كذلك البذل لجلب الخبرات بهذا الموضوع و أقول لك صراحة اني حولت مساري من 10 سنوات لهذا الاتجاه لأهميته و فعلا احتككت مع شركات كثيرة و ادركت و فهمت صعوباتها و أحيانا تعثرها من جراء عدم وجود منصب project control manager لدي الخبرة المطلوبة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

*ملف ميزانية المشروع*

تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين ملف المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 


و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## TheExpert (5 يوليو 2014)

أرجو من إدارة الملتقى أن تتحلى بالصبر وتعطى المهندس ناصر الوقت الكافى لنشر الموضوع حيث أنه ينحت فى الصخر فالمسيطرون على الشركات وأصحاب القرار لاعلم لهم بما يقول واقناعهم درب من المستحيل وقد يحتاج لعدة أجيال والشباب المتحمسون لاحيلة لهم فى صنع القرار


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 




و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 يوليو 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> أرجو من إدارة الملتقى أن تتحلى بالصبر وتعطى المهندس ناصر الوقت الكافى لنشر الموضوع حيث أنه ينحت فى الصخر فالمسيطرون على الشركات وأصحاب القرار لاعلم لهم بما يقول واقناعهم درب من المستحيل وقد يحتاج لعدة أجيال والشباب المتحمسون لاحيلة لهم فى صنع القرار





له كل الوقت 
فالمهندس ناصر البلخي مهندس نشط و يفيد جموع الزملاء بكل مفيد

و قد تم تثبيت موضوعه القيم منذ فترة , , و لن يزل

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## nasserbalkhi (6 يوليو 2014)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> له كل الوقت
> فالمهندس ناصر البلخي مهندس نشط و يفيد جموع الزملاء بكل مفيد
> 
> و قد تم تثبيت موضوعه القيم منذ فترة , , و لن يزل
> ...



كل التقدير و المحبة م اشرف 
أرجو ان يتسع صبركم لإعداد المحاضرة القادمة و هي ستكون أسباب تعثر المشاريع من وجهة نظر project control


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 يوليو 2014)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> كل التقدير و المحبة م اشرف
> أرجو ان يتسع صبركم لإعداد المحاضرة القادمة و هي ستكون أسباب تعثر المشاريع من وجهة نظر project control



ننتظرها بكل تأكيد 
و موضوعها اكثر من مهم لانه يمس نسبة كبيرة من المشاريع
و ندعو لك بالتوفيق و التألق كما عهدناك دوما


----------



## hassan elkholy (10 يوليو 2014)

جزام الله كل خير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (14 يوليو 2014)

hassan elkholy قال:


> جزام الله كل خير


مع الشكر الجزيل لكم و للتشجيع 
تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 


و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube[/QUOTE]


----------



## nasserbalkhi (14 يوليو 2014)

Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 يوليو 2014)

مرحب بالنقاش و الأسئلة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 يوليو 2014)

لإنجاح المحاضرة القادمة
يرجى الإجابة على السؤال التالي
ماذا تتوقعون عن أسباب تأخر المشاريع


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أغسطس 2014)

نرحب بالأسئلة


----------



## bryar (26 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع وادناه عدة نقاط ان اسباب تأخر المشاريع:1-عدم التقدير الجيد والكامل لأحتياجات ومتطلبات المشروع2-عدم تقدير الكلفة المتوقعة لأنجاز المشروع3-عدم اختيار المدير الكفوء لأدارة المشروع4-معوقات والمخاطر المتوقعة لاتقدر بشكل جيد


----------



## nasserbalkhi (30 أغسطس 2014)

bryar قال:


> شكرا للمجهود الرائع وادناه عدة نقاط ان اسباب تأخر المشاريع:1-عدم التقدير الجيد والكامل لأحتياجات ومتطلبات المشروع2-عدم تقدير الكلفة المتوقعة لأنجاز المشروع3-عدم اختيار المدير الكفوء لأدارة المشروع4-معوقات والمخاطر المتوقعة لاتقدر بشكل جيد



ملاحظات مهمة و تصب في إطار الأعداد الجيد للمشروع و لكن هنا طرفان بالموضوع صاحب المشروع و المقاول و سنتطرق لذلك ان شاء الله


----------



## nasserbalkhi (30 أغسطس 2014)

أعزائي المهندسين
ستكون المحاضرة جاهزة في بداية شهر 10 ميلادي عن تعثر المشاريع لكن أؤكد انها ستكون من زاوية التحكم بالمشروع و اعني تخطيط و كلفة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أكتوبر 2014)

Deal all : Today I have finished complete program for Estimation cost and takeoff quantities for villa's foundations what ever the foundation type in minutes , you can know quantity for each item and cost as materials or manpower . also you can know the cost for each foundation .
see attached files and comment 
اخوتي الاعزاء 
اليوم انتهيت من برنامج كامل لتسعير و حساب الكميات الدقيقة لقواعد فيلا بغض النظر عن نوع القواعد في دقائق و تستطيع ان تعرف كمية كل بند من مواد و عمال و كذلك تستطيع معرفة تكلفة كل قاعدة 
م ناصر البلخي

و لا يفوتكم مراجعه المحاضرات الثلاث في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24

و بالنسبة لمحاضرة المشاريع المتعثرة فاميل الى تأجيلها قليلا لانشغالي هذا بالشهر باعمال كثيرة و امل من الله تعالى ان يعينني الى انجازها الشهر القادم 


​


----------



## arch_hamada (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله ونفع بم ايمنا كنت


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 مارس 2015)

arch_hamada قال:


> بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله ونفع بم ايمنا كنت


و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 أبريل 2015)




----------



## Eng_Khalifa (6 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

تم بعون الله تعالى تنزيل المحاضرة رقم 4 و هي تتعلق بأسباب تعثر المشاريع بسبب التمويل و التدفق النقدي تم فيها شرح مفصل و تقديم نصائح مفيدة للتغلب على تعثر المشاريع
و نعتذر عن الغياب الفترة الماضية بسبب الانشغال بالعمل و نامل من الله المتابعة 
الرابط
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (24 فبراير 2016)

اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc​
​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (2 مارس 2016)

AM[50]
*nasserbalkhi* 




عضو متميز

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2009المشاركات: 280



*Thumbs Up*Received: 76 
Given: 0
مقالات المدونة2​اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc

​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (17 يونيو 2016)

يرجى مشاهدة الجديد من المحاضرات في ادارة المشروعات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUIWwn-iGS0&index=6&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE&index=2&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ndjGLF4a8&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=1


----------



## nasserbalkhi (23 مايو 2017)

أضفت محاضرة في موضوع التكاليف و هي معدة بشكل جيد و بناء على معلومات محسوبة حول تكاليف اعمال المصنوعية الخرسانة في السعودية ارجو الاستفادة منها و تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mawM-Xz7350
حسابي في توتير [MENTION=776651]albalkhi[/MENTION]_nasser


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 أغسطس 2017)

https://twitter.com/albalkhi_nasser/status/898311068270854144

نرحب باستفسارتكم هنا و يشرفني متابعتكم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 مايو 2018)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (26 مايو 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3Js9TQ1sTH-4Prv-smUzow
لمزيد من المتابعة هذه قناتي على اليوتيوب


----------



## nasserbalkhi (4 سبتمبر 2018)

لتحميل 
نموذج استلام الاعمال 
دراسة تأثير المواصفة على تكلفة العظم
دراسة ارتفاع السور على التكلفة
يمكنكم زيارة المدونة للمهندس ناصر البلخي
https://nasseralbalkhi.blogspot.com/


----------

